# COLORS OF THE WORLD



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Crayola has just introduced a new marketing crayon color pack called Colors of the World:









This is an attempt on their part to duplicate skin tones from around the world. What do you think and why.

I think it is a good idea to normalize skin tones from around the world, but I fear that dishonorable people could use them to stereotype minorities. For the record, I am a somewhat darker version of "light medium golden"

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Crayola has just introduced a new marketing crayon color pack called Colors of the World:
> 
> View attachment 163986
> 
> ...


I'm going to order a set for my darling "Half-a-Rican" Grand Daughter!!! I love it!!! <3 She has a book, "Babies of the world, and it's one of her favorite books!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and I'm sort of "Naturally Corpse White AKA burn and Peel"... they don't have that one.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I'm going to order a set for my darling "Half-a-Rican" Grand Daughter!!! I love it!!! <3 She has a book, "Babies of the world, and it's one of her favorite books!


Well then as a half-a-Rican she is double blessed!



krandall said:


> Oh, and I'm sort of "Naturally Corpse White AKA burn and Peel"... they don't have that one.


As I recall, you are 'very light rose', a beautiful tone. Hey. we can't all be perfect! :wink2: ( that is intended to be ambiguous)

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I will say, my incredible artistic nephew doesn’t have any problem getting some beautifully dark skin tones from the traditional crayons. I think he mixes colors, though. However, DD received a portrait set of gel type pastels and she struggled getting good skin tones out of them at first. I found they need quite a bit of blending with dark blue and violet and then they lose their warmth so you have to go back in and blend again with some warm tones. Sometimes portrait specific color sets can be limiting. I think it’s nice that they are creating a collection.

I have always loved a fresh, new box of crayons, and I always got excited about new colors as a kid. I don’t think I’ll ever get over Dandelion being retired, though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Well then as a half-a-Rican she is double blessed!


She is a sweet and adorable too! (As is her Momma!)



Ricky Ricardo said:


> As I recall, you are 'very light rose', a beautiful tone. Hey. we can't all be perfect! :wink2: ( that is intended to be ambiguous)


I'm so white that as long as my Dad lived, any time he saw me without makeup (something you have not done  ) he would look very concerned and ask me if I was feeling OK! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I'm so white that as long as my Dad lived, any time he saw me without makeup (something you have not done  ) he would look very concerned and ask me if I was feeling OK! LOL!


I spent my teens laying out every day in the summer, my early twenties in tanning beds, my late twenties spending way too much money on self tanner, and my 30's finally accepting sunscreen. I truly look ill without makeup.

I can't speak to the social issues of the crayons, but from an artistic perspective, I hope they do the same with markers.


----------

